# Burned out Bulb indicator light



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

I have a 96 300zx and intermittently (more times than not) when I step on the brake pedal the "burned out bulb" indicator light on the dash comes on. Now this would lead you to think there was a bulb out. If there is, I don't see it. Any suggestions or common experiences?


----------

